# F/S 3 wing Zenith super swept knock offs



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay, I've listed these on replies to some people before. I got them back on my trip to Cali then brought them back with me to Florida. I'm satisfied with my engraved two wing knock-offs and I"m getting tired of moving these back and forth.

Background: I purchased this set of knock-offs around the same time I had my engraved ones done 10 - 12 years ago. It's a set that has Zenith premium etched on one wing. These are made of brass and are not prone to breaking or bending like the Dayton knock-offs do. 

I lent the knock-offs to my lady's brother who did not take care of them like I or some of you guys familiar with the knock-offs would have. BTW.. In case any of you are wondering, these are not peeling I had them plated in such a manner that the hex was left chrome. The rest was gold plated. They are, obviously, used and have some dents and damage but all of it can be polished out with no problems or issues. 

So.... I have a set of super swept Zenith knock offs for sale, partial trade or whatever. 















































Price? I was looking to get $300.00 plus shipping for these but since I'm tired of them being in the way. I am negotiable and ready to consider a best offer, partial trade or whatever. Hit me up. Thanks.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 PM ME YOUR BOTTOM LINE PRICE AND WHAT YOU MIGHT TRADE FOR


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

TTT for a good seller :yes:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

if you still have these pm me with the lowest price with shipping you will take


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, I still have them. Bottom price? I don't know really. Hit me up with an offer we'll take it from there. 

Trades? I am not really looking for anything in particular but, if you got something that I can use on my 82 Elco (G-body) or my SS (B-body). I'm all ears. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I wouldn't mind seeing these go to someone that will truly enjoy and take care of them.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@May 27 2008, 03:57 PM~10748355
> *Yes, I still have them.  Bottom price?  I don't know really.  Hit me up with an offer we'll take it from there.
> 
> Trades?  I am not really looking for anything in particular but, if you got something that I can use on my 82 Elco (G-body) or my SS (B-body).  I'm all ears.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> ...


like me :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

I HAVE THE SAME KO'S CHROME AND ERGRAVED..... I HAVE A SET OF DAYTON 3 WAY FLUTED WITH A BLUE BIRDS IF INTERESTED


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@May 27 2008, 04:49 PM~10748718
> *I HAVE THE SAME KO'S  CHROME AND ERGRAVED.....  I HAVE A SET OF DAYTON 3 WAY FLUTED WITH A BLUE BIRDS IF INTERESTED
> *


pm sent


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 27 2008, 08:01 PM~10748378
> *like me :biggrin:
> *


 LOL.. yeah like you homie.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i want your engraved zenith knock offs :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I want them too. :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

yall think these would look good as spinners on tru spokes ????????


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

the 3 bar ones


----------



## LsxGTO70 (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you still have these knockoffs for sale? if So. I'm a serious buyer and will buy them asap 
Please give me a email or txt or call 
510 329-6932
Javier 
Thanks I'd appreciate it


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Pendejo


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

9 years later....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I have only one similar set. 

Those badboys are hard to find. 

Charlie at Wire Wheel King has them (with his Wire Wheel King stamp on the back)

Let me know if you need his number.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

They ain't that rare I found some on Craigslist


----------



## The butcher 49 (Oct 12, 2020)

vazquejs said:


> Okay, I've listed these on replies to some people before. I got them back on my trip to Cali then brought them back with me to Florida. I'm satisfied with my engraved two wing knock-offs and I"m getting tired of moving these back and forth.
> 
> Background: I purchased this set of knock-offs around the same time I had my engraved ones done 10 - 12 years ago. It's a set that has Zenith premium etched on one wing. These are made of brass and are not prone to breaking or bending like the Dayton knock-offs do.
> 
> ...


Were are you located


----------

